# Bike and Beer Swap Meet   Rahr Brewery Fort Worth,TX  Sunday Feb. 12



## nwt76 (Feb 10, 2012)

Saw this one on RRB's just passing it along. 
http://trinitybicycles.com/home/2012/01/13/mark-your-calendars-bicycle-swap-meet-february-12/


----------

